# Vitamin C?



## kralenpregn7 (May 27, 2008)

I have been researching this, and have come up with no information. I know this old timer, who swears that the secret to making wine is Vitamin C crystals. "Not too much!" he says.
I normally wouldn't pay too much mind to this, but, out of curiosity, I put it to the test. One gallon, With Vit C, and the other without...and low and behold, the batch with the added C, was bubbling, almost three times as much; well at least twice. Therefore, burning up the sugar in twice the quickness. If anyone knows anything about this....please let me know. He swears up and down that it is a secret that "Nobody knows!" Only him, and Me, and well, Now The World!
Seriously, can anyone help me out?
-Ron


----------



## cpfan (May 27, 2008)

Personally I do not think that speed of fermentation necessarily makes the wine better. Please report back in a few months once the wine is aged nicely.

Some people add Vit C aka ascorbic acid prior to bottling. My favourite wine chemist said that it is good to add to dry whites that have not been oaked. I don't know why.

BTW I think you should get the plain white stuff. Not the sweet flavoured orange stuff.

Steve


----------



## Luc (May 28, 2008)

Could you give some more details on the used must.

What is the SG, what is the acidity, what kind of juice.

Remember Vitamine C is called ascorbic acid.
So it is an acid. and therefore one batch may contain more
acid as the other and therefore may ferment faster....

Luc


----------



## kralenpregn7 (May 28, 2008)

*re*

Luc, I'm not as schooled on winemaking as you. I'm a beginner, and I have been making quick brews for about eight months.....I'm just now learning the importance of aging your wine...I use juice concentrates. Five gallon container.... three apple, and two dark grape. 
As for cpfan, thank you for your remarks....That makes sense, what you said. The old timer that I was talking about, was a 'quick fixer-upper' He taught me how to make a good tasting wine in six days, but of course you gotta rack it a few times. All and all, it takes about nine days, and in a nine day period, brewing faster makes a difference.....BUT, I see what your saying, about brewing faster not making much of a difference in the long run. 
Again, thanks


----------

